# Houston Texas Area?



## dinki2 (Jan 30, 2009)

A person I met on a forum today from Houston Texas posted on ther forums saying while he was driving by a bust stop he seen a box full of underage kittens with NO mother at all and there are 6 of them they are under I would say 3 weeks and he is currently trying to bottle feed them, but the cost of keeping all of them bottle fed for the next 2-3 weeks can get a little pricey.

He said he called the HSPCA and they told him the best option was to just put them down and he didnt want to do that, and is trying to find another way to save these poor kittens lives who just got dumped by a bus stop for no good reason.

So if anyone is near houston please drop me a line and i can pass it on to this honest guy who saved these kittens.

Here is one of the pictures he uploaded of them all and the box he found them in.


----------



## CatOwner (Aug 18, 2009)

Did you find them a home? I think petco and other stores have adoption days and you might be able to talk to one of the agencies that shows up. Maybe find a foster for them. Poor kitties.


----------

